# Help- Need Good Duck Taxidermist



## HighCotton

Looking for a good duck taxidermist in the Tifton area.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

HC


----------



## pignjig10lb

I would drive just north of Macon to Casteel Taxidermy. One of the best in the state and good prices.


CASTEEL TAXIDERMY 
RODNEY CASTEEL 
229 KLOPFER RD 
JULIETTE, GA 31046 
JUST OFF HWY 41 in BOLINGBROKE 
478-994-0955


----------



## broncoman76

I'll give Rodney a second vote!!!  Here are two woodies he did for me last year!


----------



## rodney74

dude,  i think that is the best looking mount i have seen.  how much did they cost you.


----------



## Steven Farr

Browning Taxidermy in Lakeland, Ga. is the best when it comes to birds of any kind.  http://www.browninglamp.com

He is the best


----------



## ringy

Rodney Casteel will be the overwhelming vote, everyone I know including myself take all our birds to him.


----------



## GADAWGS

I drive two hours out of my way to take my birds to Rodney


----------



## d_white

I just can't say enough about Gary Braswell at True Life creations in Bainbridge.  His work speaks for itself!


----------



## fatduckboy

buck master in macon 478 757 9940   $150 a bird


----------



## GADUCKTHRASHER

I will give my vote to Rodney Casteel.


----------



## bnew17

broncoman76 said:


> I'll give Rodney a second vote!!!  Here are two woodies he did for me last year!



now that is an awesome mount!!!


----------



## Reel Nauti

*browning*



Steven Farr said:


> Browning Taxidermy in Lakeland, Ga. is the best when it comes to birds of any kind.  http://www.browninglamp.com
> 
> He is the best



I agree, Roger has done several ducks for me.  Don't expect them back before about a year, but they'll be flawless when you get them.


----------



## chase870

d_white said:


> I just can't say enough about Gary Braswell at True Life creations in Bainbridge.  His work speaks for itself!



Thats the most awsomething I have seen in a while


----------



## craig88

Rodney gets my vote!


----------



## MudDucker

I've had birds mounted by both Rodney Casteel and Roger Browning.  Both are excellent.


----------



## seminoleslayer

Whats up with that cans neck.
Casteel is the only one to touch my ducks.


----------



## southGAlefty

Harden's in Thomasville does good birds as well. I know they're kinda pricey but I think Thomasville is closer to Tifton than Macon is


----------



## Golden BB

Rodney Casteel all the way.


----------



## duckcrazy

d_white said:


> I just can't say enough about Gary Braswell at True Life creations in Bainbridge.  His work speaks for itself!



That there is what you call an exotic.


----------



## muddy_feet

Steven Farr said:


> Browning Taxidermy in Lakeland, Ga. is the best when it comes to birds of any kind.  http://www.browninglamp.com
> 
> He is the best




He gets my vote.


----------



## Spook4761

Wow new to duck hunting. But just got a beutiful hooded merganser male this year. Thanks for all the recomedations. I plan on calling some tommorow. How much do these mounts costs? Just wondering round about, thanks! Hope I frose it ok!


----------

